# Triple Tail Triple Threat



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, we had a tough time getting a full crew together so it was just me Allen and Stephen this week. We went tuna fishing but ended up catching triple tail instead so we have dubbed this crew "Team Triple Threat!" I posted up a full report and pics on my blog at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/

Here are some pics of our victims:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good ones.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Hell ya some nice fish there.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That one is an absolute moose


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang sure some fine tripples!!! Definite one I haven't caught and can't wait till I do!!! Ya'll did awesome! Fixed them pics fer ya!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks on pics! That drives me nuts and I just am struggling to make them work.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice fish John, sorry I am still out of town and not there to help fill the crew. I look at fish track daily and think of where I wish to be each day while stuck here on the farm. Take care and happy fishing.. Jet


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Joe. Hope you are back and able to fish some this fall. Call me when you are in town.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think we saw y'all in the light blue sea vee with inboards around thunder horse. It was tough bite for sure though. I think the full moon might of had something to do with it


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Now you have me curious about who that was. We were not at Thunderhorse and our SeaVee is white. Not many SeaVee ips models built.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

I figured it had to of been yall since like you said there arent that many of those types of sea vees but this one was light blue. Great looking boats though.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx. She is a lean mean fishin' machine, that's fo sure. I think there are only 21 39 ips, but there are some conventional inboards too.


----------

